# AI Kompaktwasserkühlung für Core i7  ?



## gecco (14. Juli 2016)

*AI Kompaktwasserkühlung für Core i7  ?*

Suche eine leistungstarke Kompaktwasserkühlung für eine übertaktete 6700k/6800k!
Jetzt gibt's da ja einige,welche ist sinnvoll und bezahlbar?
Archic, Enermax, NZXT,Corsair,Coolermaster oder Antec usw?
Auf meiner 2600k Cpu habe ich eine Corsair H70!
Original Lüfter hab ich getauscht,sehr laut!
Da mein letzter Kompaktkühlerkauf schon längere Zeit her ist wollte ich hier mal fragen,bin nicht mehr uptodate.
Platz ist kein Thema,reichlich vorhanden,Tower Thermaltake Core X9!
Gibt's irgendwo vergleichstests mit Temps und Lautstärke?
Lüfter sind wahrscheinlich sowieso zu tauschen!Danke


----------



## thoast3 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: AI Kompaktwasserkühlung für Core i7  ?*

Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Günstig und nicht schlecht, die Lüfter muss man nicht unbedingt tauschen

Alphacool Eisbaer 240 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Bessere Pumpe als die Liquid Freezer, deutlich besserer Radiator, längere Garantie und einfach erweiterbar.


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: AI Kompaktwasserkühlung für Core i7  ?*

Alphacool Eisbaer 240 (11285) + Noctua NF-S12B redux-1200 PWM 120mm             


Alphacool Eisbaer 280 (11287) + Noctua NF-P14s redux-1200 PWM 140mm


----------



## gecco (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: AI Kompaktwasserkühlung für Core i7  ?*

Wie sind die Corsair CW 110 /115?Sind die nicht Leistungsstärker?
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen der 100er,110er und der 115er Serie?
Bei Corsair machen sie es schon wieder kompliziert,da gibts i, GT, GTX  Versionen,was heissen die Abkürzungen?

Gibts irgendwo vergleichtests über die Kühler?

Was aber richtig geil ist beim Alphacool Eisbaer 240 Alphacool Eisbaer 280 ist die modularität,und die Silent tauglichkeit!


Komplettsets mit Typ: intern (geschlossenes System), Kühler: CPU, Radiator: 240mm/280mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## thoast3 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: AI Kompaktwasserkühlung für Core i7  ?*

Corsair: zu teuer

Vergleichtests: ja, gab mal vor kurzem ein Roundup in einer PCGH-Ausgabe und in der aktuellen Ausgabe gibt´s einen kurzen Test der Eisbaer. Ansonsten hilft Google 

Nicht wirklich, sooo viel besser wird´s nicht mehr. Aber wie gesagt: Die Eisbaer ist erweiterbar (kannst z.B. deine Grafikkarte mit in den Kreislauf einbinden) und hat eine deutlich bessere Pumpe sowie den ausgezeichneten Alphacool Nexxxos 240 ST30 als Radiator.

Ja, die 240er / 280er bringen deutlich mehr als die kleineren.

Die Silverstone Tundra TD02-E hat btw auch eine sehr leise Pumpe, aber grauenhafte Lüfter.


----------



## gecco (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: AI Kompaktwasserkühlung für Core i7  ?*

Hier stand Mist!


----------



## gecco (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: AI Kompaktwasserkühlung für Core i7  ?*

In Ama... sind einige Rezessionen die unter anderem Undichtigkeiten vorweissen?

Gibt es noch andere Modelle die noch so modular sind wie die Eisbär das man einfach noch eine weitere dazustöpseln kann?
Jetzt hab ich noch eine ganz blöde Frage:
Kann ich wenn ich zb eine GTX 1070 habe und einen 2ten Eisbär kaufen würde die auf die 1070 schrauben?

Wie sind die Temps bei der Alphacool Eisbaer 280 und zb bei der Corsair H110i GT?
Was heisen die ganzen Abkürzungen bei der Corsair ? i, GT, GTX ?


----------



## thoast3 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: AI Kompaktwasserkühlung für Core i7  ?*

Solange du nicht mutwillig an den Schläuchen rumreisst oder sie aufschneidest, kann bei ner AIO eigentlich nix passieren (Ausnahme: alte Revision der Raijintek Triton).

Klar, zum Beispiel:
LEPA EXllusion 240 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Raijintek Triton Core 240mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Fractal Design Kelvin S24 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Nein, dann brauchst du einen Fullcover-Wasserkühler für die 1070, Fittings, Schläuche und Kühlflüssigkeit.
Beispiel: Aqua Computer kryographics GTX 1080/1070 acrylic glass edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die Eisbaer dürfte dank des hochwertigen Radis besser kühlen als die H110i GT, die einen sehr billigen Radi verwendet.

kein Buchstabe hinter der Zahl= nichts besonderes
i= mit Unterstützung für die Software "Corsair Link": Corsair Link Dashboard
GT= graues Stück Aluminium auf der Pumpe
GTX= graues, wechselbares Stück Alu auf der Pumpe; man kann auch ein blaues oder rotes Stück anbringen (im Lieferumfang enthalten)


----------



## gecco (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: AI KompaktwasserkÃ¼hlung fÃ¼r Core i7  ?*

Alphacool Eisbaer: Silent-Kompaktwasserkuhlung im PCGH-Test





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wobei es sich bei diesem Test um den Alphacool Eisbaer 240 handeln und nicht um den 280er!
Aber schon richtig so man muss richtigerweise immer die gleiche Grösse vergleichen,sonst sind Apfel und Birnen!


----------



## gecco (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: AI KompaktwasserkÃ¼hlung fÃ¼r Core i7  ?*

Irgendwie hat man immer den Namen Corsair bei Compaktwasserkühlungen drin,ich weiss auch nicht!Aber die haben halt schon den Namen,die brauchen sich um die Kunden nicht mehr so kümmern!
Die Lüfter muss man glaub ich sowieso bei jeder tauschen,und das modulare ist  bei der Eisbär genial!
Gibts sonst noch modulare AIO Wasserkühlungen ausser der Eisbär in dem Preis und Leistungnineau?
Wie kann ich zb wenn ich eine 6700k Cpu und eine Eisbär 280 habe und eine GTX 1070 die Grafikkarte mit einem zusätzlichen AIO Wasserkühlung (Eisbär )einbinden?
Soll heissen 6700K mit Eisbär und 1070 mit Eisbär und dann die Radis verbinden geht das?
Kann ich überhaupt eine 1070 mit einer Eisbär kühlen?Danke für die Geduld!


----------



## Varroa (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: AI Kompaktwasserkühlung für Core i7  ?*



gecco schrieb:


> Kann ich wenn ich zb eine GTX 1070 habe und einen 2ten Eisbär kaufen würde die auf die 1070 schrauben?



Die Idee der Eisbaer ist, dass später Eisbaer ready GPU Kühler herauskommen. Diese können einfach auf die GTX 1070 geschraubt werden und mit der Eisbaer verbunden werden. Das wird im Herstellervideo erklärt. (ca. 4 Minuten 30 Sekunden)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CU_165vKVSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Dort gibt es auch einen Ausblick auf einen GPU Kühler mit eigener Pumpe.


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: AI Kompaktwasserkühlung für Core i7  ?*



> In Ama... sind einige Rezessionen die unter anderem Undichtigkeiten vorweissen?



Solche Wakü-Sets sollen es einem möglichst einfach machen, allerdings muss ich als DAU Anwendungshinweise trotzdem ernst nehmen und beachten. Anschlüsse werden handfest ohne Werkzeug befestigt (Dichtring wird komprimiert und verhindert Flüssigkeitsaustritt) und eine Pumpe hat einen vorgegebenen Regelbereich, der auch eingehalten werden sollte. Wer meint, sich nicht daran halten zu müssen ...



> Gibt es noch andere Modelle die noch so modular sind wie die Eisbär das man einfach noch eine weitere dazustöpseln kann?
> Jetzt hab ich noch eine ganz blöde Frage:
> Kann ich wenn ich zb eine GTX 1070 habe und einen 2ten Eisbär kaufen würde die auf die 1070 schrauben?



Die EKWB Predator.

Als Wakü Neuling empfehle ich dir diese beiden Videos zur Eisbaer (CPU-Kühler) und Eiswolf (GPU-Kühler). Das ist als Einstieg in "Wie, Was, Wo" gut geeignet.

Die supersuperhyperhyper-Formulierungen gelassen sehen^^ ...

(deutsch) Herstellervideo: Alphacool Eisbaer erweiterbarer CPU AIO Kuhler - YouTube


(deutsch) Montagevideo zum Alphacool Eisbaer CPU AIO Kuhler - YouTube



> Wie sind die Temps bei der Alphacool Eisbaer 280 und zb bei der Corsair H110i GT?
> Was heisen die ganzen Abkürzungen bei der Corsair ? i, GT, GTX ?




Zur Eisbaer 280 gibt es keinen Testbericht. Die unterschiedlichen Endungen der Corsair AiOs stehen für unterschiedliche Austattungs- und Leistungsstufen.


*Edit:* Too late


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: AI KompaktwasserkÃ¼hlung fÃ¼r Core i7  ?*



gecco schrieb:


> Irgendwie hat man immer den Namen Corsair bei Compaktwasserkühlungen drin,ich weiss auch nicht!Aber die haben halt schon den Namen,die brauchen sich um die Kunden nicht mehr so kümmern!
> Die Lüfter muss man glaub ich sowieso bei jeder tauschen,und das modulare ist  bei der Eisbär genial!
> Gibts sonst noch modulare AIO Wasserkühlungen ausser der Eisbär in dem Leistungnineau?
> Wie kann ich zb wenn ich eine 6700k Cpu und eine Eisbär 280 habe und eine GTX 1070 die Grafikkarte mit einem zusätzlichen AIO Wasserkühlung (Eisbär )einbinden?
> ...



Das Ding heißt Eisbaer nicht Eisbär  Liegt einfach am Internationalen, in vielen Ländern gibt es den Buchstaben "Ä" nicht. 

ASetek und CoolIT sind eigentlich die beiden Firmen die hinter 80% aller AIOs stehen, Corsair und Co kaufen dort fertige Systeme ein und lassen bestenfalls noch was an der Optik ändern oder was der Katalog von Asetek oder CoolIT eben her geben. 

Der Eisbaer hat einen Schnellveschluss, der ist kompatibel mit dem kommenden GPU Kühler Eiswolf GPX-Pro AIO. Du verbaust beides und verbindest beide Produkte einfach über den Schnellverschluss. Oder du kaufst dir noch einen separaten Radiator, Schnellverschluss, Eiswolf GPX-Pro Stand Alone (also nur der Kühler mit integirerter Pumpe) und verbindest alles büer extension kits die wohl ab nächster Woch erhältlich sein werden. 
Oder du verbindest keines von beidem und verbaust beides als einzelne AIOs, das kannst du machen wie du möchtest.

Da hier jemand noch die Eisberg und die Problematiken damit erwähnt hat. Das war die erste AIO von Alphacool, seit dem gibt es die Fractal Kelvin AIO und die kommende be quiet AIO welche ebenfalls 100% von Alphacool kommen. Gibt es bekannte Probleme mit der Kelvin? Ich wüsste keine. Würde be quiet auf Alphacool setzen wenn es auch nur den Hauch einer Wahrscheinlichkeit für Probleme gäbe? Ich denke nicht


----------

